# Cheapo DIY Stand Improvisation (56K warning)



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate to say this, but I don't think that will work safely. The weight of the full tank will be concentrated outside of the boundary of the cabinet top, so it will tend to push the "frame" down until it buckles. Perhaps if you reinforce the miter joints with steel plates underneath it, out of sight, it might be safe. You will have about 750 pounds of weight on that rim.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

might have been cheaper to build a stand out of 2x4's and 2x6's and just leave it with out a skin till you have to money for that.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> I hate to say this, but I don't think that will work safely. The weight of the full tank will be concentrated outside of the boundary of the cabinet top, so it will tend to push the "frame" down until it buckles. Perhaps if you reinforce the miter joints with steel plates underneath it, out of sight, it might be safe. You will have about 750 pounds of weight on that rim.


Yea i already thought of that, i just didn't take a picture of it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

is that stand particle board? If so, DON'T DO IT! I'm sure it will break. Just make a 2x4 stand. I would be scared to have a 75 on that thing. Sorry I'f I'm coming off harsh...


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

looks tippy.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> I hate to say this, but I don't think that will work safely. The weight of the full tank will be concentrated outside of the boundary of the cabinet top, so it will tend to push the "frame" down until it buckles. Perhaps if you reinforce the miter joints with steel plates underneath it, out of sight, it might be safe. You will have about 750 pounds of weight on that rim.


I can see the setup being a major concern of twist. If the tank is subjected to twist from corner to corner being out of level, then you wind up with around 70 gallons of water on the floor.

I have seen many people selling tanks with stands similar to this on craigslist but with much smaller tanks. I personally wouldn't risk the investment on this stand, even with steel plates under the corners.

If you do decide to go with this setup, let us know how it goes.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna have to agree with everyone else, not a good idea. I just had to modify a dresser I was holding just a 2.5g tank. Honestly if you only paid $35 for it, you're probably going to get your money's worth.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

75g? Uff, I wouldn't try that. I recently built a stand for my 75g (journal coming soon i hope and I would never try to place something that heavy unsupported on the corners. Also, you have to admit that there is no way you'll be sure the weight of the water and decor will be perfectly balanced and what if you accidentaly pull or lean on one side of the tank when doing maintenance?


----------



## John_Auberry (Nov 2, 2008)

Id at least build a 2x4 frame in side it to hold the wait. Looks good though. Are you renting the house or do you own it? If your renting then go for it. If you own the place Id probably support it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

John_Auberry said:


> Id at least build a 2x4 frame in side it to hold the wait. Looks good though. Are you renting the house or do you own it? If your renting then go for it. If you own the place Id probably support it.


If you have children or pets this is extremely dangerous. When that stand collapses it will do so very rapidly, and a child or pet could be very badly hurt if it is their little push on the tank that causes the collapse. Making a crude, but strong stand with cheap, even salvaged, 2 x 4's is a much, much safer approach.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

looks like you have the tools... Head out to homedepot and get some wood.. I'm almost done with mine and It cost me a around $60-70 for all the materials.. I think I can go cheaper though.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Google "freecycle" and find the local group. There you can ask for left over 2 x 4's or whatever, and very often get what you are looking for, at no cost at all. None of the pieces of a good stand are very big, so left over wood is often all you need.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Where are you located pinto? I could probably hook you up with some 2 x 4s.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Where are you located pinto? I could probably hook you up with some 2 x 4s.


Doubt it, Im located in Louisiana.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> is that stand particle board? If so, DON'T DO IT! I'm sure it will break. Just make a 2x4 stand. I would be scared to have a 75 on that thing. Sorry I'f I'm coming off harsh...


No its not particle board, most definitely not that daring. Its solid


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

marcinsmok said:


> 75g? Uff, I wouldn't try that. I recently built a stand for my 75g (journal coming soon i hope and I would never try to place something that heavy unsupported on the corners. Also, you have to admit that there is no way you'll be sure the weight of the water and decor will be perfectly balanced and what if you accidentaly pull or lean on one side of the tank when doing maintenance?


I use a level to balance it out, and i doubt it will budge considering it will be weighted down by the water. Also i can take the risk considering i don't know any pets or have children and its my house.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

Check this cinder block stand, It's cheaper and way more secure than your current stand.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=177370&highlight=cinder+block

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=172480&highlight=cinder+block

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/...postorder=asc&highlight=cinder+block&&start=0


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

hah nice, never thought of that.
Thanks jrafael.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Why not just put some legs under the corners and cover it with some plywood?


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Why not just put some legs under the corners and cover it with some plywood?


then that would look ugly.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Pinto said:


> then that would look ugly.


75 gallons of water covering your floor would look much worse, not to mention would be much more expensive than some 2x4's and plywood...


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pinto, You should take your stand outside, put the tank on it an fill it up for a test. This stand will be holding up close to 1/2 a ton.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

brion0 said:


> Pinto, You should take your stand outside, put the tank on it an fill it up for a test. This stand will be holding up close to 1/2 a ton.


Thanks, but i am lazy and don't take things with too much caution so i just tested it inside. I already filled it up, ill just have to cling on to my luck. So far so good though.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

i see potential for a viral YouTube sensation.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

haha, its myself to blame if it falls.
Ill take pictures **IF** it ever falls.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

when not if.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Do they still have those websites where someone sets up a webcam and leaves it running 24/7? If so, this would be a good one. Those of us who are doom sayers would get a kick out of sitting by the computer all day and night waiting for the big event!:redface:


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> Do they still have those websites where someone sets up a webcam and leaves it running 24/7? If so, this would be a good one. Those of us who are doom sayers would get a kick out of sitting by the computer all day and night waiting for the big event!:redface:


LOL, I don't know but i only got a webcam that's integrated into my laptop, can't really do much with that.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Pinto said:


> LOL, I don't know but i only got a webcam that's integrated into my laptop, can't really do much with that.


You're like James Bond with all that risking


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

'good thing there's no earthquakes in "The South".

Keep that Homeowner's Insurance paid up.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Dont trip over the dollars to pick up a penny. You could buy the 2x4 for about 15$ or cinder blocks for about the same.

That smaller stand is only engineered for tanks of that size, the manufacturer only puts in the minimum amount to do the job. Plus they are only built for static load, the weight on top pushing down evenly. 

The door frame will have deflection on it which will put a load pushing in on the outside of the sides of the stand. Bad news, but if you are willing to take the risk enjoy it while it lasts. 

How much did the tank cost you? Will you replace it? What will that cost you?

Best of luck though.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

lumpyfunk said:


> Dont trip over the dollars to pick up a penny. You could buy the 2x4 for about 15$ or cinder blocks for about the same.
> 
> That smaller stand is only engineered for tanks of that size, the manufacturer only puts in the minimum amount to do the job. Plus they are only built for static load, the weight on top pushing down evenly.
> 
> ...


He's absolutely right. First thing- isn't that a kitchen cabinet? That thing wasn't made to withstand a 1000# of pressure. Second- the tank is not supported at the corners, which is a minimum for aquarium stand. But I have to admit you're brave filling the tank with water


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

lumpyfunk said:


> Dont trip over the dollars to pick up a penny. You could buy the 2x4 for about 15$ or cinder blocks for about the same.
> 
> That smaller stand is only engineered for tanks of that size, the manufacturer only puts in the minimum amount to do the job. Plus they are only built for static load, the weight on top pushing down evenly.
> 
> ...


I actually have a few 2x4s in the backyard but i don't feel its necessary, I bolted my door frame to the cabinet and the cabinet to the wall. The cabinet is on the standing position with all the sides supporting the tank, so i think it can handle it. Its not like i have a bigger stand then my tank and the only thing that will keep it up is the middle board that is horizontal, which i think is much more dangerous without anything supporting it but that one board.

The tank was free from a friend that did not want fix it because it was leaking everywhere which i had to scrap all off and reseal it. Now that you mention something about my tank, The glass seems to be a lot thicker than the traditional ones, and according to Scolley DIY rimless thread I'm qualified to have a rimless. My glass thickness is a 15/16 of an inch.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

If the toe kick does not go all the way to the edge on the sides *It will fail*. cut boards to go between the floor and the bottom of the sides of the cabinet. also I cant tell if there is a center divider in the cabinet, if there isnt put some kind of brace in there. trust me on this I build furniture for a living. this is my website, http://trimlinecustomdesigns.com/

also if you didn't use glue in the miters take it apart and do it over. sorry if I sound like a jerk, just don't want to see anyone get hurt


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

There's no toe kick, it's a wall cabinet from what I see in the pic. A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

when it falls, post on here 
http://failblog.org/

have you test the stability by shaking it a little in all directions?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

PDX-PLT said:


> 'good thing there's no earthquakes in "The South".


Thats what I thought until my house started shaking one morning. It was enough to wake me up out of a deep sleep and it scared the daylights out of my wife. We do get earthquakes in the south. They just don't happen that often.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

You could have at least spent 10 bucks or so on one of those kiddie pools to put on the floor and then set the stand in the center of it...lol


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

plaakapong said:


> There's no toe kick, it's a wall cabinet from what I see in the pic. A disaster waiting to happen.


It looks like their isn't much on the top either. 

Pinto, how do the doors open for you? If your tank crashed to the floor, this thread could be worthy of a Sticky.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> when it falls, post on here
> http://failblog.org/
> 
> have you test the stability by shaking it a little in all directions?


You made my morning with this site This thread becomes more and more funny despite how seroius the problem is


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Thats what I thought until my house started shaking one morning. It was enough to wake me up out of a deep sleep and it scared the daylights out of my wife. We do get earthquakes in the south. They just don't happen that often.


Its not the south "South" its just southern USA.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

brion0 said:


> It looks like their isn't much on the top either.
> 
> Pinto, how do the doors open for you? If your tank crashed to the floor, this thread could be worthy of a Sticky.


My doors? It opens fine. 
If my tank do crash, I don't know how this will be sticky considering i won't be able to tell you .


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Pinto said:


> My doors? It opens fine.
> If my tank do crash, I don't know how this will be sticky considering i won't be able to tell you .


Just make sure we know where to send the flowers:icon_mrgr


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pinto said:


> My doors? It opens fine.
> If my tank do crash, I don't know how this will be sticky considering i won't be able to tell you .


when not if.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> when it falls, post on here
> http://failblog.org/
> 
> have you test the stability by shaking it a little in all directions?


It doesn't budge one bit!



bartak said:


> If the toe kick does not go all the way to the edge on the sides *It will fail*. cut boards to go between the floor and the bottom of the sides of the cabinet. also I cant tell if there is a center divider in the cabinet, if there isnt put some kind of brace in there. trust me on this I build furniture for a living. this is my website, http://trimlinecustomdesigns.com/
> 
> also if you didn't use glue in the miters take it apart and do it over. sorry if I sound like a jerk, just don't want to see anyone get hurt


I guess i will fill the toe kick gap with a 2x4. The divider in the cabinet was taken out to fit my filter. And yes i glued in the miters.
Here some pictures.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pinto said:


>


Looks like 1/2" particle board.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Looks like 1/2" particle board.


x2 I see epic fail in the future!


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

lol we'll see


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Pinto, stop being so cocky and defensive about this. Reading this entire thread has made physically angry, but even more so scared for the safety of you, and anyone who happens to live around this thing. 
You need to empty that tank and take it off the stand RIGHT NOW. 

This is not a matter of "If", it's *when.* 
That stand *will fail* and there *will* be damage done. If not to you directly, then to your house, or maybe even another person.

No matter how much people are joking about in this thread, this is stupid and dangerous. Swallow your damn pride and take this down, then build a real stand.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Pinto said:


>


What the heck is this? This thread is interesting to say the least. 


Lets try and keep our emotions in check. Its clear that most everyone replying here does not agree with the OP's choice for stand design. Its kind that everyone seems very intent on trying to "correct" what the OP has done, but Pinto seems content with the selection at this point.

Lets not beat a dead horse with the "When it fails" comments. You all have made your points very clear. Better to just move on from this thread if you don't agree with it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

well, if you see any signs of bowing or cracks, take the tank down immediately. At least there's will be early warning signs.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

All wood "creeps" under stress. If you put a board across two sawhorses and place a concrete block on the center to make it bow down a bit, after a few weeks the board will sag way down, gradually bending more and more. Particle board and MDF do that too, only faster and more. But, if you load the particle board along its length, like the sides of a cabinet, it can stand that load with no creeping. That's why particle board cabinets can last a long time. Time will tell if this is going to work.

All of us seem to over design our aquarium stands. A simple box made of 3/4 plywood can hold up even big tanks, but most of us use 2 x 4 structures for those stands, just to feel safer, I guess. I know I made a stand for a 120 gallon tank, out of 3/4 plywood, then felt so uneasy about it that I added big corner reinforcements inside, then, still feeling uneasy, I added another layer of 3/4 plywood outside. Of course it was then strong enough, but it took 3 big ex-football linemen to carry it into the house!

I will be very interested to hear how this minimalist stand design works out after a couple of months.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I still have to laugh at this each time I see it, but man are you braver than I! Good luck, I hope that holds.

BTW, I love the way that door looked.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> well, if you see any signs of bowing or cracks, tank the tank down immediately. At least there's will be early warning signs.


Thanks i figured that much, i'll extra check it from time to time until i adjust some stuff.



Dollface said:


> Pinto, stop being so cocky and defensive about this. Reading this entire thread has made physically angry, but even more so scared for the safety of you, and anyone who happens to live around this thing.
> You need to empty that tank and take it off the stand RIGHT NOW.
> 
> This is not a matter of "If", it's *when.*
> ...


I'm sorry if reading my sentences sounds cocky, I'm not trying to be. This tank is in the living room and i rarely wander there, for other people they rarely come home. I'm just not that serious type of person, and do not want to take things with extreme caution of being careful. I am in the process of adjusting it to make it safer.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

danakin said:


> I still have to laugh at this each time I see it, but man are you braver than I! Good luck, I hope that holds.
> 
> BTW, I love the way that door looked.


I have no doubt in my mind that it will hold even with the criticism. 
For the door, thanks, it was one hell of door but i didn't have any use for it.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Pinto said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that it will hold even with the criticism.
> For the door, thanks, it was one hell of door but i didn't have any use for it.


Don't take it as criticism, people are just trying to convince you that it is not a good idea to keep 75g tank on that stand. Believe me, the quality of materials used to build a cabinet like yours are far from good. I do a lot of kitchens and we've had one case when the cabinet cracked under the weight of granite countertop. When I first saw your stand I instantly thought about that accident. 
To be honest with you, I would be scared opening the door for this cabinet when the tank is full of water. 

Anyway, it can be OK, I have to admit. But thinking of 75g of water on the floor, wow. Add hardwood floors to that and you have a disaster...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Pinto,

Perhaps to appeal to the masses, we discuss how the cabinet is constructed. Maybe this can give some more incite to the discussion at hand.

Is it particle board? How thick are the parts? Any interior braces or supports? Etc. Etc.

I noticed the frame you built, you left the center "open". How much of that frame is actually on the cabinet? Looks like the sides are completly off, but the front and back are on? 

Granted you should get uniform weight distribution (if its level) on the frame, and forced to the front and back of the cabinet. Typically the front of the cabinets are not "structurally" bearing. Something to consider is maybe "beefing" up that front? Could help sustain any binding of the cabinets over time as the stand settles under the weight.

Just some thoughts.


EDIT: One other thing I have done on make shift stands is to add a front vertical support where the doors close. This can help a bit too over time.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

PDX-PLT said:


> 'good thing there's no earthquakes in "The South".
> 
> Keep that Homeowner's Insurance paid up.


Yeah, I live in SC and at work one morning a really loud noise and a vibrating building proved that theory wrong...although I thought it might have been one of my bosses falling considering he has the elbow mouth disease...

2x4's are going to be the strongest, my DIY stand for my 29 was made with possibly getting a 40 breeder in mind, all I have to do is nail on a piece of plywood to cover 2 inches on the right and left sides b/c the width is perfect...at any rate, my mother and I sat on the stand and then put some extra weight on it to see how it would do, after 3 years it's still holding it well and has shown no signs of failing... and we paid about $40 for all the materials, and I have extra left over to finish it whenever I actually have room for a 40...


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

bartak said:


> trust me on this I build furniture for a living. this is my website, http://trimlinecustomdesigns.com/


nice jobs !!


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

So, I showed the guys in my shop this thread and there was an overwhelming WTF IS THIS GUY NUTS. these are professional cabinet makers that have years of experience and we all think this stand is going to fail. do yourself a favor and take the tank down and reinforce the stand. if you need advice on what to do let me know and i will walk you through it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bartak said:


> So, I showed the guys in my shop this thread and there was an overwhelming WTF IS THIS GUY NUTS. these are professional cabinet makers that have years of experience and we all think this stand is going to fail. do yourself a favor and take the tank down and reinforce the stand. if you need advice on what to do let me know and i will walk you through it.


wow, what a great offer! :thumbsup::eek5:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like enough has been said here.


----------

